# Avoid,Value City stores!!!!!



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

:smt011 Sticker on front.NO FIREARMS,CCW OR OTHERWISE! WE want our costomers and employees to feel safe while shopping here. WHAT TOTAL BULL SHi7! I was going in to look at new Lazy-Boy,now Grand Furniture is going to get my $$$$$$$$.This is in Chesapeake VA. I'm going to send V.C. a email,will post what/if they send anything back.This is the time of the year to CCW!!!! J.R.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

J.R. said:


> :smt011 Sticker on front.NO FIREARMS,CCW OR OTHERWISE! *WE want our costomers and employees to feel safe while shopping here.* WHAT TOTAL BULL SHi7! I was going in to look at new Lazy-Boy,now Grand Furniture is going to get my $$$$$$$$.This is in Chesapeake VA. I'm going to send V.C. a email,will post what/if they send anything back.This is the time of the year to CCW!!!! J.R.


When you send that email ask then who their insurance company is, since they're insisting on "keeping you safe" then they're responsible for you.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

With one of your emails include a copy of the reciept for the chair and explain that they will lose even more business because of posting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep us posted on what they say. Like that little sign is going to stop a robbery but anybody with a ccw is a threat.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

J.R. said:


> ..... WE want our customers and employees to feel safe while shopping here.


That's complete crap! I worked a lot of retail jobs in the past, and never *ONCE *did the topic of customers carrying a gun come up. They're trying to make it seem like the employees are all worried about someone carrying a _concealed_ weapon and afraid to go out on the floor.

Like it's been said in this post and others, that sign isn't going to do anything to stop a criminal. It's more like to invite one in.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

UPDATE 12-18-06,NO REPLY EMAIL YET!:smt011


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Many large corporations won't/don't reply to emails. Send a letter through the mail if you really want a reply.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Orangeskies,no reply as of today either!!! Think I'll send them lettter snailmail!:smt076 Randall


----------

